# Let's see your shrim tank :)



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, I am setting up a 2.5g planted shrimp tank after christmas, and i want some ideas for scaping and such, so post some pics of yalls shrimp tank


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats how my shrimp tank use to look its a 8 gal, keep it simple with moss and your shrimps will love it


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks cool  I plan on doing a java moss wall, java fern, dwarf hairgrass, and maybe a small amazon sword for alittle while, driftwood, rocks, gravel.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

this is my bee shrimp tank...


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

this is my 29gal rcs tank


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a few others but they are under construction or a mess lol


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Those look awesome, is the 29g a moss and buce tank? I replied to your thread on theshrimpspot about it  it was a month or so ago.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yup.. I need to do an update on that. Ive added several buce and mosses.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, man I love those hanging moss things, oh and do you play minecraft? I have seen someone with the username countryboy ona minecraftremake server thing.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nah thats someone different


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, was justwondering.
Do you know how much light dwarf hairgrass needs? I have a 415 lumens desk lamp thing thatwill be the light for my 2.5g tank and was wondering how well it will do.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a 75 gallon with cherry shrimp and oebt it has some neons im slowly traping and rehoming in my 150 gallon discus tank


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## jordanchris651 (Dec 17, 2021)

Okay, those hanging moss things are amazing, and do you play Minecraft or can you use bow Minecraft? On a Minecraft remake server, I saw someone with the username .


----------

